
Disney+ streaming service hits 50M users - finphil
https://techxplore.com/news/2020-04-disney-streaming-million-users.html
======
homarp
per the end of article and confirmed by
[https://www.statista.com/statistics/250934/quarterly-
number-...](https://www.statista.com/statistics/250934/quarterly-number-of-
netflix-streaming-subscribers-worldwide/) in the final quarter of 2019,
Netflix had over 167 million paying streaming subscribers worldwide, 61.04
million in the US.

~~~
finphil
True, but one cannot deny the explosive growth of Disney+ (´･ω･`)

